# test e/npp



## jyoung8j (Nov 5, 2012)

Just started this.. was wondering what you guys think the magic number is for max gains.. was going to start off test 400mg and npp 300mg.. pinning test e twice a wk and npp e3d.. thx j


----------



## SAD (Nov 5, 2012)

You'll have to find out for yourself, but I like the idea of starting low and seeing how you respond.  If it works great at those doses, that's awesome and there is no need to increase.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 5, 2012)

Test C and NPP are my next cycle so let me know how it's feels for ya


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 5, 2012)

yup thats my next cycle too plus a dbol kicker yea buddy


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 5, 2012)

My next cycle too. I am going with deca, though, and am not sure if I will go with Dbol or Adrol as a kickstart. Good luck. Keep this thing updated, bro.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ya I got dbol too I'm adding.   Forgot to add that


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 5, 2012)

on it now.  i need to keep the 19's at no more than 50% of the test, quite often less.  I'm only running 200mg/week of deca and running a stepped test cycle, currently on the "middle" step at 750mg test e.

have to really be careful with the 19's though.  for me, they all have some really rouugh sides.......


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am going to do 600 mg Test and 400 mg deca.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 5, 2012)

I was on prop for few wks prior is y didn't use a kickstarter.. plus didn't want the bloat from dbol.. Mayb next time.. I guess I may wanna do a log..lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 5, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> I was on prop for few wks prior is y didn't use a kickstarter.. plus didn't want the bloat from dbol.. Mayb next time.. I guess I may wanna do a log..lol



Running a good AI will keep down the bloat from dbol. Maybe even a low dose of proviron or winny, but I'll never touch winny. I like my joints too much


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 5, 2012)

Wht al u use for dbol..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 5, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Wht al u use for dbol..



aromasin or adex should do it


----------



## JOMO (Nov 5, 2012)

Am running test e at 600 and npp at 450. Started at 500 test and npp at 300. Upped them about 6 weeks in. I love Npp!


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 5, 2012)

Im very gyno prone when it comes to dbol so I use adex with cycles that involve an oral like dbol. You just gotta find out what works for you brother.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 5, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Just started this.. was wondering what you guys think the magic number is for max gains.. was going to start off test 400mg and npp 300mg.. pinning test e twice a wk and npp e3d.. thx j



Just curious...is ther any reason you are not combining the test and npp and just pinning EOD (so three pins a week instead of 5)?  At your doses, i dont think it would be more than 2ccs per pin, which you could inject pretty much anywhere.  Like I said,. just curious


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm pinning on swf with wed being only npp.. all the others are Mon cc of each and Fri a cc of each.. keeps it 400 of test and 300 of npp.. seemed easiest to me.. thts schedule I was on for prop..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 5, 2012)

Idk if this is Wht u meant but I do combine test and npp making it 3 pins a wk..


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes thats what I meant.  I was only asking bec ause in your initial post you it seemed like your description was for each compound separately...hence the question.  Enjoy it bro.  Im beginning tpp/npp next week


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 5, 2012)

Yea hear a lot of good results.. can't wait for it to kick in.. it will b a week on wed since first pin. So hoping npp will kick in soon.. trying to get myself ready to eat but can't seem to shove as much as I want in my mouth right now.. only eating about 1900cal and seems a lot to me.. but I kno everyone eats a lot on this stuff.. so guess this will b my experimental run.. may bump up a lil after 5-6wks..


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 6, 2012)

Eat bro...eat!!!!  Its a must as im assuming youre bulking..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2012)

Yea it's for bulk.. I'm trying.. hopefully I get more used to eating Alot..lol feel like such a fat ass..lol think if where I'm at if I throw in another chicken breast meal I'll b good.. thts 4 full meals and 2 small ones along with protein shakes.. guess time will tell..


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 6, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea it's for bulk.. I'm trying.. hopefully I get more used to eating Alot..lol feel like such a fat ass..lol think if where I'm at if I throw in another chicken breast meal I'll b good.. thts 4 full meals and 2 small ones along with protein shakes.. guess time will tell..



Just remember that your body becomes use to a certain calorie intake for a extended period of time so therefore every 2/3 wks I would add more calories here and there to continue your mass building.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 6, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea it's for bulk.. I'm trying.. hopefully I get more used to eating Alot..lol feel like such a fat ass..lol think if where I'm at if I throw in another chicken breast meal I'll b good.. thts 4 full meals and 2 small ones along with protein shakes.. guess time will tell..



And youre only at 1900 cals???  Something is off.   Might want some assistance with diet.  And Infantry makes a great point...as weight increases, so must calorie intake or gains will stop dead..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2012)

Yea it's low for a lot.. I started with like 1200-1400 about 6wks ago so steadily moving it up.. I eat tht now and I'm pretty full.. over next few wks I'll just add in more complete meals try to get up around 2700.. I printed off a few bulk diets so looking to try one of those..


----------



## JOMO (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn, me on 2700 cals a day is torture!


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 6, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea it's low for a lot.. I started with like 1200-1400 about 6wks ago so steadily moving it up.. I eat tht now and I'm pretty full.. over next few wks I'll just add in more complete meals try to get up around 2700.. I printed off a few bulk diets so looking to try one of those..



I wasnt a big eater either and over the last year I upped my meals and cals slowly (off cycle).  Try adding a meal every few weeks and adjust.  Helped me alot and I pound down 4500 cals now.  Might want to also consider trying something else to stimulate the appetite, like ghrp-6.  Works well as I have and am using it.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2012)

Yea I have kinda slow metabolism so was keeping it kinda low.. but now my belly growls every hr.. so time to up it.. jomo u on spongy..


----------



## Jt79zxt (Nov 6, 2012)

Jyoungj8

On your cycle right now .. Did you start the test and NPP on week 1 together ..
Planning the same cycle .. Was thinking of starting the NPP say week 3 .. Let the test build up in my system before hand..


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2012)

Yea on cycle now.. I started both together because I used prop as a kickstart.. I would recommend tht or dbol till test kicks in... npp is suppose to in few wks but test could b 5-6 wks..


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 7, 2012)

thats my next cycle to,test c and NPP with a dbol kick,also masteron will be used....i love my deca,but i wanna run a shorter cycle and try and get the same results


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 7, 2012)

Yea wishing I would of tried dbol now.. guess Mayb next time. Never tried mast. Whts the big hype bout it..


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 8, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea wishing I would of tried dbol now.. guess Mayb next time. Never tried mast. Whts the big hype bout it..


well it is a DHT derivative hormone,it lowers your SHBG and that increases feelings of sexual desire(Libido) it really increases your libido.Also masteron works as a synergy,it makes other steroids work  more effiencently,and sometimes gives you a feeling of well being,
also it helps pull the water out of you and hardens you up to an extent and sometimes makes your veins pop

But the biggest drawback is that its hell on your hairline,if you have MPB i wouldnt use it lol,i do have MPB and the top of my hair is going quickly,the mastewron just speeds up the process

i wont run anymore cycles without using masteron with my stack,maybe Cobra will bump in,he likes it to


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds good. Not sure I need a increase of libido tho...lol the hair is ok I shave anyway lol..


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 8, 2012)

And.... Now I want mast!!   Good with cuts too?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 8, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Sounds good. Not sure I need a increase of libido tho...lol the hair is ok I shave anyway lol..


thats good lol



Four1Thr33 said:


> And.... Now I want mast!!   Good with cuts too?


yea alot of people use it with a cutting cycle,matter of fact,since i cant use tren,im gonna use tes c,masteron e,anavar for my cutting cycle


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds like may try myself for cutting.. cuz I'm afraid of tren lol


----------

